# "My Stallion"... A Poem for Horse-lovers...



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Tell me what you think!

My Stallion​A Sonnet by Alex Noble​Stallion shining in the night,
His coat like onyx glimmering bright.
Wells of wisdom are his eyes,
His tail flowing like ebony dye.

Many wish to tame this steed,
Though they seek him with a need.
I ask him softly on a hunch,
And readily he gives me much.

Whenever I ask, if I say please,
He fulfills my request with ease.
The others watch in disbelief,
But he obeys to my relief.

This to say, with soft word and hand,
My steed is the finest in the land.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Amazing! i really love it. Make more poems.


----------

